# Rare Betta Colors



## BeautifulBettaFish

What colors are considered rare for bettas ? 
Would love to see pictures or links i can go to see rare ones,ive been bitten by the betta bug now & can really see myself getting into this


----------



## nochoramet

Well I know the "Holy Grail" bettas are the pure white ones with no discolorations or anything...but I'm not sure how rare they are! Green bettas (I've heard) are pretty rare.


----------



## dramaqueen

I love the Holy Grails! I also like the cardinal red halfmoons.


----------



## aunt kymmie

I just spent a few minutes looking for a short video that imntbatman posted a long, long time ago. It was a beautiful veil tale, not one flaw or imperfection, a sparkling pure white gem. Darn, I wish I could find that vid. I've always wondered how much a fish like that would go for.


----------



## Neelie

deffo pure green! very hard to find bettas that breed emerald.

also, i dont think we see much of this kind of color around;


----------



## aunt kymmie

Here is the betta that I find to be the most beautiful of any I've seen. I would pay alot of money to have a fish just like this one:

YouTube - White Halfmoon Betta ("Milk)

I'd also pay alot of money for this beauty:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXboA22iG7g


----------



## dramaqueen

OMG, he's beautiful!!! He makes me think of a white petunia.


----------



## aunt kymmie

How much do you think a betta like that costs?
(I added a second one, did you see that one? Did an edit after the fact-thanks to iamntbatman for finding them for me. Do you think he'll buy me one for my birthday?? LOL)


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sure it's at least a couple hundred dollars! If I win the lotto I'll buy us each one. lol


----------



## aunt kymmie

So they are obtainable? Don't start giving me any ideas....


----------



## dramaqueen

bettatalk.com and aquabid.


----------



## doggyhog

The HMPK would probably be MUCH more expensive then the HM. They are both STUNNING! I'd say at least 100 bucks for the HMPK's starting bid.


----------



## kuklachica

@Aunt Kymmie

I know this guy isn't quite as nice as the one in the video, but I only paid $13.99 at petco for him! He does have one light blue spot on his anal fin and is getting a pencil thin blue mustache now, but I imagine this happens to many opaques? Just keep looking at petco! Although... he has some tail problems now due to biting and some sort of infection so his tail isn't quite as nice anymore :-/


----------



## dramaqueen

He's beautiful!


----------



## aunt kymmie

kuklachica- wow, he's a beauty, what a nice looking fish! At 13.99 I'd say you basically stole him!


----------



## 1stAquarium

Wow he's beautiful!!! We don't seem to get any nice bettas here. Is there any website you can go on to find betta breeders in your area or anything like that? I live in England.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish

The whites are stunning,will have to keep my eyes open for one of those!


----------



## Jayy

Wow he is looker i would LOVE to have one like him


----------



## javi

I used to pay a bit for the copper varieties. They were my fave and though i could and still can find online, I have yet to see in any store.


----------



## mysquishy

javi said:


> I used to pay a bit for the copper varieties. They were my fave and though i could and still can find online, I have yet to see in any store.


My copper was from walmart for $3.50. You just have to keep watching for them. I think mine was accidently sent to walmart though. lol I love coppers too.


----------



## roadrunner

ONE YEAR LATER....

Time to bring this thread back to live. Just wondering what has changed since. They just had Betta pi in our LPS. Anybody else found new cool colours?


----------



## Ethan

lol well Albino I know is a rare coloring/type and the diamond eye bettas and flower horns are new although if any at the least I like diamond eyes not flower horns or albinos. Oh, I forgot and elephant ear bettas are kinda new to the hobby which are frowned upon....lol

greetings,
Ethan


----------



## smellsfishie

I think the ones with ears look so neat! I love white ones too. I once saw a white one in the petstore and didnt buy it... regret!!!! I see them on aquabid all the time though... but usually from thailand... and i am skeptical about buying from thailand.... would like to try to buy from USA first.


----------



## Luimeril

the diamond eye and flowerhorn bettas aren't...... bred for. both are mutations that probably don't make for happy fish, since diamond eye is dragon scaling over the eye, and flowerhorn is some kind of bad bump, either a horridly bent spine or tumor of some kind.

i've heard orange is rare. also, while it's common to find in pet stores, orange dalmatian's not common in the breeder world, it seems.


----------



## Ethan

I know Luimeril those dalmations are extremely rare!


----------



## xtina127

I love the look of this one


----------



## scrap

Was rather sad to learn that green was so rare, because I'd absolutely love an emerald green VT ( I don't understand why, I don't much like green, and VTs are frowned upon, but I think it'd be beautiful.). My betta seems a bit oddly colored as well though, a strange light red color with hints of orange, that has an interesting silvery shimmer. I can't quite seem to capture this in a picture, sadly.


----------



## Pitluvs

I think albino, green, purple and an actual blue dragon (blue body, white dragon scaling) are the rarest ones I have seen posted about on here.

Oh and Veiltails are not frowned upon at all! At least not on here... I have 9 veiltails myself


----------



## Jrf456

Veiltails are gorgeous <3 Lol

I'd say green.. Cellophane.. Opaque.. Yellow.. I've always wanted a yellow betta but can never find one.


----------



## dramaqueen

I've had cellophane and yellow.


----------



## FireKidomaru

Purple is rare!..like pure purple not red and blue mix..pure purple  it would be amazing to find


----------



## Zappity

FireKidomaru said:


> Purple is rare!..like pure purple not red and blue mix..pure purple  it would be amazing to find



Yeah!! Like these; http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=757
I've always wanted a purple betta


----------



## BettaHeart

I found these at the lps and have yet to see any like them.
the first ct has a beautiful baby blue iridescence.


----------



## kfryman

So Faron was rare? He is the one in my profile pic


----------



## Sena Hansler

Forest green bettas are very rare, from what I heard. and have not seen any. Actually, never seen an actual green betta since ones who are irridescent green are actually yellow or blue, or a mix.


----------



## kfryman

What kind of green is he?


----------



## Sena Hansler

you betta, although, is pretty unique, kfryman  Yours seems to have a yellow-green ending with a blue-green. I also, have never seen that combo very often (or if ever)


I've never seen the green in the pic. I have a yellow, and to me he is super rare because I have NEVER seen a bright yellow betta, especially without red tinge. -having picture difficulties-


----------



## kfryman

Okay I see what you mean. I saw a pure yellow plakat at my Petco, all yellow not even the traditional dark head like El Dorado. I was amazed, there was also a totally orange one same as the yellow guy no dark head. It seems I always find very nice bettas at my Petco, too bad they are kept in cups and get depressed very fast.


----------



## Jrf456

Petco has GORGEOUS bettas.. My Petco has every tail type imaginable, I once even found a rose tail!

Even the more common tail types like veiltails and crowntails are gorgeous there.. I hope to get some double tail females for my sorority


----------



## kfryman

Jrf456 said:


> Petco has GORGEOUS bettas.. My Petco has every tail type imaginable, I once even found a rose tail!


I don't know I don't really feel that rose tail is a good tail type, to me it just looks like someone breed bettas that have terrible finnage and made up a new name.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well, Rosetail is a defomrity.. and does look pretty. But, breeding bettas, most tail types were not technically named, therefore too were deformities of the finnage.  However, rosetail is next to impossible to breed to gain healthy fry :-(

I am aiming for the rarely seen in my town colors: yellow (check!) black (had one... poor Madame), baby blue (ooo), dark green, and super white


----------



## kfryman

Sena Hansler said:


> Well, Rosetail is a defomrity.. and does look pretty. But, breeding bettas, most tail types were not technically named, therefore too were deformities of the finnage.  However, rosetail is next to impossible to breed to gain healthy fry :-(
> 
> I am aiming for the rarely seen in my town colors: yellow (check!) black (had one... poor Madame), baby blue (ooo), dark green, and super white


I always check for some rare or uncommon colors. I should have got the white one lol. At my Petco they have a pineapple girl so I may try to get her for my sorority. Are pineapples rare or just uncommon? I will still get her though.

I think if a breed/species/type cannot have healthy babies it is a deformity and should have never of been bred in the first place. I am talking about all animals as well.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I agree, but eh, all well.

And pineapples are more uncommon, than rare. Shiloh is purple o.o with a lovely red too. I would show a pic if..he'd..stay...still!!!


----------



## kfryman

I hate trying to get pictures when fish don't stay still. i want a camera that takes like 8 pictures consecutively so I can get good pics. I still like the pineapple girl lol. Is a fish that has the body color of a cambodian then the fins are clear, but with the right angle the fins are like a neon pink? I will try anf=d get pics up, they won't be clear though.


----------



## Sena Hansler

A picture would be nice. o_o there are cellophone bettas, though most are pretty pale. Voldemort was like that :lol:


----------



## Tikibirds

I have a bright yellow female and a pastel yellow female - fluttershy and caroline. Caroline was transparent when i got her and tiny. I think she was still a baby.

Yellow, white are rare here. Red and blue are the most common. All the cool ones I see are at walmart :shock:, petco - not so much


----------



## kfryman

Ok I got the pics. What do you guys think?


----------



## Tikibirds

I have a bright yellow female and a pastel yellow female - fluttershy and caroline. Caroline was transparent when i got her and tiny. I think she was still a baby.

Yellow, white and black are rare here. Red and blue are the most common. All the cool ones I see are at walmart :shock:, petco - not so much




















Giant females are rare here as well but I found one at walmart. Sadly she died of columnaris


----------



## Sena Hansler

She looks like a cellophone female.. this is a cambodian female

and your yellow is so pretty 

also, my half giant female Madame, black with metallic blue/green also died... :-( it's sad.


----------



## Tikibirds

> What do you guys think?


She is pretty :-D



> my half giant female Madame, black with metallic blue/green also died... :sad: it's sad.


 Im not sure what color mine was. She turned mostly black but had some yellow and her finsa were black with blue rays. She is in the background











why does my camera think it's always 2007??


----------



## kfryman

People told me cambodian lol. I knew she was a cellophane.


----------



## Sena Hansler

lol nope  but pretty nonetheless!!


----------



## kfryman

She was there when I got Kei and was still there so I got her because I like how she has that pinkish tint. She is so hard to find in my tank even though she should stick out lol. It is not even very dense either.


----------



## Sena Hansler

My tank is somewhat dense... but is 29 gallons for 4 girls... all of which have barely any color. Rose and Marge are the only ones to keep their color. Zebra has never shown color.


----------



## BettaHeart

i have four cellophane females from my last spawn
this guy is the only male from latest spawn, his mother was a marble and dad was Aztec dark blue-purple pk







he used to have red fins and bright blue scaling, sorry about the poor photo quality, darn camera


----------



## kfryman

I like how his fins are really light and then his body is dark. It is a nice contrast.


----------



## Tikibirds

I never seen one with colors like him. Sadly he jumped out of his QT while I was away . 

And I usually dont see too many transparent ones here. 









Are doubletails harder to breed? I seldom see them at petco.


----------



## Bambi

They're not really harder...You just can't breed DT to DT because you'll get some xfactor/deformed fish from it. As long as you can tell the parents of a fish and such it should be easy.
breedng a DTgeno(non-DT fish who had a DT parent) to a DT geno you should see some dt fry.


----------



## GreenTea

yellow marble is rare, this is mine.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Very pretty marble Greentea


----------



## kfryman

GreenTea said:


> yellow marble is rare, this is mine.


Where do you live? lol


----------



## Tikibirds

> You just can't breed DT to DT because you'll get some xfactor/deformed fish from it. As long as you can tell the parents of a fish and such it should be easy.
> breedng a DTgeno(non-DT fish who had a DT parent) to a DT geno you should see some dt fry.


Sounds like its more trouble then its worth. What happens if you breed a DT to a non DT? would any of the fry be DT??

I hate genetics.


----------



## GreenTea

Actually, it is possible to breed DT to DT, especially if they are not from the same parents/background and have no spinal deformities. It is really important to watch for deformities, but it can be done for a generation or two with proper culling if any issues do appear. A few might be DT depending on what the other fin type was, a more dominant trait fin type might overwhelm the double tail gene, but if you breed your F1 spawn back to the DT you would get some DT babies.


----------

